# wanted : h0 resin kit ferrari 512 s lemans 1970 ?



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

Hi, 

I'm searching for a 512 s le mans 1970 resin kit (or plastic, or detailed lexan) for afx type (or tyco) car...in the worst case, for tjet.

Does it exist a thing like that ? I never saw this car anywhere...so it certainly no exists...but who knows. Not me I guess 

thank you a lot.


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

*Ferrari*

Closest thing I have is Ferrari 330 P4. I might look into doing the 512S if there's enough interest. Here's a shot of the 330. It has a longer wheelbase, the one pictured is setting on an AW Super III.

-Paul


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

the p330 looks great. Where can we see your other products ? 



thank you


----------



## Dranoel Dragon (Oct 9, 2007)

I'd buy that 330. And a 512S. And a 512M Coda Lunga. And a '64 250 GTO. And a 365GTC....

Tell you what, just start making Ferraris and I'll tell you when to stop.


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

you can find the 512m and 250 gto in, tjet and afx type bodies...but the 512S is a MUST I think !


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

*Looking, Looking, Found one you have...*

There is a seller from Germany who has a 512S body made for the Tomy SG+ chassis listed on the bay. Please to follow the link please.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=260389069373

I am guessing he is a caster and could make more.

:drunk::hat::freak::dude:


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

Resinmonger, what could I do without you ! 


thank you :thumbsup:


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

demether said:


> Resinmonger, what could I do without you !
> 
> 
> thank you :thumbsup:


I don't know. Perhaps you would keep a firmer grasp on your sanity?

:drunk::hat::freak::dude::tongue:


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

:lol::lol::lol:


by the way, the body is not for me (for now!), it's for a french 1/32 scale racer I try to corrupt and bring him on the dark side of h0 slot car racing... 

More seriously, Im' quite impressed to see that for almost every car I search, I can find one in h0 scale, afx type or tjet.

Here in France a common argument against h0 slot racing is the lack of european race cars...


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

Demether, to counter the "no European cars" arguement, send people to the house of Claus.

http://www.c-jet500.de.vu/

Also, one may note that Tomy makes or made some Euro cars:

Porsche 962
Sauber Mercedes C9
Jaguar XJR9
Porsche 959

All of the Tyco/Mattel F-1 cars are European cars. Alexander Birchler makes Matra road cars!

http://www.beepworld.de/members6/slotcars/index.htm

Yes, there are a lot of NASCAR bodies out there but there is also much variety.

:drunk::hat::freak::dude:


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

I know ! but it 's difficult to change people mind, I guess.


----------



## Dranoel Dragon (Oct 9, 2007)

demether said:


> you can find the 512m and 250 gto in, tjet and afx type bodies...but the 512S is a MUST I think !


The 512 Coda Lunga is different from the standard 512M that AFX produced.










And the '64 GTO was different from the '61-63 version that everyone and his brother makes. The rear deck was not sloped and looked more like the rear of the 250 LM.


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

I did'nt know that ! thank you for my own culture :thumbsup:


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

demether said:


> the p330 looks great. Where can we see your other products ?
> 
> 
> 
> thank you


You can see the whole Speed Inc catalog at http://pshoe64speedinc.spaces.live.com/ under the shared folder "Speed Inc Catalogs and News. I make the 275 GT coupe and I believe Slot Car Innovations still makes a nice 250 LM. My 275 looks quite a bit like the 250, only slightly longer nose and lower roofline. There are pictures in the catalog.
Let me know if there's anything else I can help with. I have one of the 512S bodies that was listed in one of the replies here. I received it from a friend in Germany along with a wicked Porsche 936. I'm not sure who made either one. Unfortunately my 512S was damaged in the shipping and he's trying to find me another. But what I can see of it, it was very nicely done. Here's a shot of the 275:









One other thing you guys here may be able to help with. I'm looking for a resin cast of the 58-59 Scarab. Racing Legends out of France was making it, but it has been discontinued. Anyone out there have a line on where I could fine one?

Thanks,
Paul


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

very interesting ! you've got some "must have" classic race cars. These are all for long wheel base ? 

any technic to use xtraction chassis on it (more "realistic" for the years or racing...and less dangerous for the resin bodies than fast magnet cars) ? 


On pictures I see the glasses are black : are these made of plain resin, or it's vacuum formed lexan painted in black ? 

By the way, I'll recontact you for sure. Now I have two resin kits on the bench (corvette gs racing legends, and a giperjet 250gto lemans), but after that...I'm not sure I'll be able to resist for another one mkIV, p330 spider...in fact, all classic racing cars interest me.

thank you, please keep me informed if you find a 512s body.


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

All of the resin casts are one piece units. Glass and bumpers are attached in the cast. Unless noted in the catalog description they will fit any standard wheelbase chassis including Magn-traction, AW XT and TJ, Life-like and Mattel/Tyco. The Ferrari 300 P4 was designed for the AW Super III. Body mount tabs removed and an axle extension would be required for the MT chassis. Please let me know if I can be of further assistance.

-Paul


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

Ok, thank you for the information. By the way, I gave your website adress to another french hobbyist, interested in h0 scale resin kits. Hope it will give you customer until I order my own cars. :thumbsup:


dimitri


----------

